# Creep?



## Cowmatian (Jul 4, 2017)

Has anyone else watched this movie from Brice and Duplass? It's the first movie since Blair witch to really freak me out. I love scary movies and see everything that comes out. Most have no effect but this had me looking over my shoulder for a few days. It's not exactly furry, but it sort of is. I'm not going to ruin it for anyone. Of you haven't watched it, I suggest you do.


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 4, 2017)

I've watched this movie! xD I've been watching horror movies since I was little, so movies don't freak me out >.<

It does live up to the name though.


----------



## Cowmatian (Jul 4, 2017)

I was really surprised that it got me as bad as it did. No other movie ever did this to me. I'm so excited for part 2 this year!


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 4, 2017)

It was a creepy movie and makes you think about the people around you. 

I had no idea there was going to be a second one! The ending suggests it, but a lot movies tend to suggest it and then never come out with a sequel haha


----------



## Cowmatian (Jul 4, 2017)

Not just one sequel. They're planning a trilogy!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Cowmatian (Jul 5, 2017)

Hahaha. To make matters worse I plan to watch them outside, projected on my garage door. The creepy neighbor nextdoor adds to the experience


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 5, 2017)

Don't give them any ideas! xD


----------



## Cowmatian (Jul 5, 2017)

We were playing mariokart muted one night, and they came behimf us and said only "too loud, far too late" and walked away so yeah... I don't think they're as bad as peachfuzz though


----------

